

Three questions to ask before you pre-order an iPad - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/03/12/the-apple-ipad-three-unanswered-questions/

======
j_b_f
His complaints:

(1) You don't know how it will _feel_ (It's Apple so that's pretty much the
one thing that is guaranteed to be fine)

(2) You don't know which iPhone apps will run correctly (get over it, the
software will be buggy and under-featured for the first 6 months, but the web
browser will work great and that's all that really matters. Remember iPhone OS
1.0?)

(3) How much will iPad-only apps cost? (A good question. My guess: another
race to the bottom)

------
jasongullickson
Based on the discussions I've had with other iPhone developers the one problem
you won't have is a lack of "designed for iPad" apps.

There will be a lag as Apple isn't allowing "garden-variety" developers to
submit iPad apps before they are tested on real hardware (and no we don't get
our hands on any before anyone else) so expect there to be a couple of weeks
before the flood hits the app store.

The other item I'll comment on is app cost. Given that the iPad version of
"Pages" will be about $10 (and from what we've seen it's definitely at the
high-end of the quality scale) I wouldn't expect a significant difference in
price compared to existing (quality) iPhone apps. This may change with time
however.

~~~
pchristensen
I wish, wish, WISH there would be a $5 price floor for "designed for iPad"
apps! That would lead to a much more sustainable software ecosystem, and if
someone wants to do a simple app they can design for iPhone, and there can be
free "designed for iPad" for software that monetizes another way.

Too many developers are like NBA general managers and need someone to save
them from themselves.

------
martythemaniak
How about just 1 question: What are you gonna do with it?

I'm not buying it, because I can't think of a single thing I'd use it for.
Microsoft's Courier, OTOH, has the potential to replace all my note-taking,
diagramming etc.

~~~
elblanco
I can't even use it as a raw media consumption device since no flash = no
youtube or hulu...and I'm sure as the sun is hot I can't play Blue Rays, divx,
xvid files on it. Basically the only thing I could do with it is game and read
books...and there are far better options for both.

~~~
allwein
Check out solutions like StreamToMe in the app store.
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/streamtome/id325327899?mt=8>

It pairs with a small server program that does on-the-fly transcoding and
streaming. I've been using for months on my iPhone and I can't wait to move up
to a larger screen.

------
JoeAltmaier
Here's what it may feel like: to big to replace your iPhone or iPod, no
keyboard or mouse so it won't replace your laptop. A "three-handled family
credenza" with no place in your life.

------
JshWright
[http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/03/12/the-apple-ipad-
th...](http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/03/12/the-apple-ipad-three-
unanswered-questions/?single_page=true)

For those of you who don't feel like clicking to 3 separate pages just to read
three questions...

------
frankus
I set my alarm and pre-ordered mine at 5:30 this morning.

I rationalized it by convincing myself that I need a second iPhone OS device
for testing a game that I'm writing, one that has a compass and
accelerometers. GPS would be nice, but for now I can just hard-code a static
location across town for Player 2.

That leaves a choice between an entry-level iPad at $500 or buying a second
3GS for $800, so it was an easy decision.

